# 240sx se vs 1st gen Altima



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

Both thee cars have the same engine same specs one enginf is mounted inline the other is mounted left to right. So Im asking everyones opinion Isnt the first generation altima just a 4 door 240sx se ....please state ur views


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Agbsalasie said:


> Both thee cars have the same engine same specs one enginf is mounted inline the other is mounted left to right. So Im asking everyones opinion Isnt the first generation altima just a 4 door 240sx se ....please state ur views


I believe that both are I-4 inline 4 cylinders. One is rear wheel drive (the 240) and the other is front wheel drive. Rear wheel drive engines are sideways in the engine bay, while fwd is "mounted left to right".


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

Very different cars. It is more cost effective to use different versions of the same motor in different cars. 
IIRC Altima's have a soild rear axel, 240's have independent suspension on all for corners. Altima's have disc brakes in the front and drum in the rear. 240's have all disc. I could go on for ever. Biggest diff is the chassis, Altima=sadan
240=cheap sports car.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

Startours7 said:


> Altima's have disc brakes in the front and drum in the rear. 240's have all disc.



okay now i see that you joined after 2004 and i own a 2000 altima and it comes stock option with four wheel antilock disc brakes... i say them two cars was a cheap way for nissan to appeal to the younger generation and the adult generation..


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

SerDaRat93 said:


> okay now i see that you joined after 2004 and i own a 2000 altima and it comes stock option with four wheel antilock disc brakes... i say them two cars was a cheap way for nissan to appeal to the younger generation and the adult generation..


They're talking about the first gen Altima's. 
The 240SX has different cam profiling than the Altima. It is a parallel mounted KA24DE, while the U13 is transverse. You can't compare the two cars at all. No, the Altima is not just a 4 door 240SX. They only share the same motor. That's like trying to compare the S13A 240SX to a truck because they have the engine.


----------



## matt_pound (Apr 18, 2005)

egg sactly cause if they were exactly the same engine the truck would be way faster than the 240 cause its lighter, 
also why im gonna put an rb20 in a truck its gonna be fast as jesus


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> They're talking about the first gen Altima's.


sorry i should have caught that. thanks :cheers:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

matt_pound said:


> egg sactly cause if they were exactly the same engine the truck would be way faster than the 240 cause its lighter,
> also why im gonna put an rb20 in a truck its gonna be fast as jesus


 no its not. the truck has a different setup meaning its made to be able to pull stuff and has a lower gear ratio. the 240 would hand it its ass


----------



## matt_pound (Apr 18, 2005)

duh thats exsactly what i said, the same reason the altima is slower the engine may be the same basics but it is not made the same


----------

